# Oliver Heywood on the two covenants contrasted (3)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 1, 2021)

... 9. They differ [_adjuncto durationis_] in the adjunct of duration. The former covenant is antiquated and superseded by the latter, and such as are within the new covenant, are “not under the law, but under grace,” and so are “delivered from the curse of the law; those are dead to the law, who are married to Christ.” The new covenant is perpetual and unalterable, it shall continue to the end of time, as it commenced near the beginning of time, as it was designed before all time; “For ever, O Lord, thy word is settled in heaven,” it reacheth from eternity, and to all eternity; it was laid in the eternal councils of God, before the world began, and will continue as to its efficacy, when there will be no world; God hath fixed this way of salvation, and will not repent, or retract it. ...

For more, see Oliver Heywood on the two covenants contrasted (3).


----------

